# starrett protractor



## 12bolts (May 23, 2012)

Guys,
Need some help with a recent little score.

I have had for years, (I think it was my dads') a combination square that has the looks, build, and feels of a Starrett, it has a Starrett "4R grad" rule, but there are no markings on the head to indicate model number etc.



The writing on the rule is a bit difficult to pick out, but it is there.

Recently I picked up a Starrett #12 protractor, I know this because it says so right here


And it also came with a #"4R grad rule"
In use the rule projects slightly below the bottom edge of the protractor when set parallel with the protractor.



Does this seem right? I would have thought that the rule would normally sit flush with the base of the protractor?
Also there are 2 small screws, with shoulders, that presumably at 1 stage held something on.


Did this perhaps have a level vial fitted?
Also does anyone know if there is, or should be a model number stamped on the combo square? After seeing the model on the protractor and where it is located, I have gone right around the perimeter of the combination head but cant find anything.

Cheers Phil


----------



## jumps4 (May 24, 2012)

check this out looks like your square and the level is on the protractors 2 screws the knob to tighten the square is also a match
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-nice-S...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2746a7bb
steve


----------



## OldMachinist (May 24, 2012)

Here's picture of new Starrett combination square set that I have.



The only place the Starrett name is on the square head is where I pointed the red arrow and it's covered in paint. The centering head isn't marked at all. As you can see your protractor head is missing the level vial and yes the rule does protrude out the bottom a little.


----------



## 12bolts (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Don,
I had another close look at my square, and without scraping the paint back, I would say that it does'nt have any model # on mine as indicated. Thanks for confirming the protrusion from the base of the protractor.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 8, 2013)

12bolts said:


> Guys,
> Need some help with a recent little score.
> 
> I have had for years, (I think it was my dads') a combination square that has the looks, build, and feels of a Starrett, it has a Starrett "4R grad" rule, but there are no markings on the head to indicate model number etc.
> ...



The blade is below the edge of the base so when the blade is set at 90 degrees the markings line up properly


----------

